
Ask HN: Google Search String References a Local Business? - Gustomaximus
When I search google a domain of a small local business keeps showing in my search string - see example: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;prntscr.com&#x2F;u1zetd<p>This happens from searching in the URL bar, not google.com and must have been happening for ~1year and its a site Ive been to a infrequently, 2 or 3 times<p>Anyone know why this stays in the search string?
======
Lorenz-Kraft
I think this was like this from the beginning on. Browsers send the search
string you have entered via a GET Request to Google (=
[https://google.com?s=YOUR+SEARCH+STRING](https://google.com?s=YOUR+SEARCH+STRING)).
Google then sends you the results.

